# Show of your pre-schoolers/ teens



## sabby52

I have seen these in other areas, so I thought I would start one here were we could all show of our older kiddies :thumbup:

These are my two boys, Daniel who is 14 and Declan who is 4 :) 

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/BF5A9017_edited-1.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/BF5A9020_edited-1.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/BF5A9026_edited-1.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/BF5A9039_edited-1.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/BF5A9053_edited-1.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/BF5A9043_edited-1.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/BF5A9042_edited-1.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/BF5A9041_edited-1.jpg


----------



## starangel27

aww they are lovely they look so alike


----------



## sabby52

Thank you :)


----------



## verona

This is Joel :) 4 year old and starting school in september 

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







joely.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6









my lil man.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## morri

Lovely photos. Daniel looks so grown up already.


----------



## Daniellas

Aww those kids look lovely :)
Mine is only 5 years old though!


----------



## LoraLoo

My Eldest (Middle) xx
 



Attached Files:







cait.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sabby52

verona said:


> This is Joel :) 4 year old and starting school in september
> 
> :flower:

Awwww such a wee cutie, there is only 3 months between our boys :)


----------



## sabby52

morri said:


> Lovely photos. Daniel looks so grown up already.

These past few months he has really changed, I still remember him as my little newborn, seems like only yesterday :(


----------



## sabby52

Daniellas said:


> Aww those kids look lovely :)
> Mine is only 5 years old though!

Dec is only 4 :thumbup: 

Anyone can show of there kids, doesnt matter what age they are. :flower:


----------



## sabby52

LoraLoo said:


> My Eldest (Middle) xx

Gorgeous girl :flower:


----------



## Amarna

Good idea for a thread! This is my 5 year old DD, Roxanne, just before her ballet recital a couple months ago. It's the most recent picture I have on my computer at the moment.
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sabby52

Amarna said:


> Good idea for a thread! This is my 5 year old DD, Roxanne, just before her ballet recital a couple months ago. It's the most recent picture I have on my computer at the moment.

Awwww such a wee cutie :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

You all have gorgeous children :flower:

This is my little dude Lucas he is 5 :cloud9:

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/Lo30/P1000781.jpg

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/Lo30/P1000807.jpg

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/Lo30/IMG_3368.jpg

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/Lo30/SDC10223.jpg

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/Lo30/P1000811.jpg

Sorry I could go on and on with pics :blush:


----------



## morri

He is very cute. and well done on his ice hockey playing thats impressive. I couldnt even stand on ice skates (well get forwards) when i was 5 years old :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

I still cant, every few months I look at him whizzing about and he makes it look easy so I have a go, usually half way round and once my fingers hurt from gripping the sides I give up :haha:


----------



## sabby52

Lucasmum said:


> You all have gorgeous children :flower:
> 
> This is my little dude Lucas he is 5 :cloud9:
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/Lo30/P1000781.jpg
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/Lo30/P1000807.jpg
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/Lo30/IMG_3368.jpg
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/Lo30/SDC10223.jpg
> 
> https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/Lo30/P1000811.jpg
> 
> Sorry I could go on and on with pics :blush:

He is such a little cutie, lok at him go on the Ice WOW


----------



## sabby52

Hope you ladies dont mind, but I got to use my new camera out doors yesterday for the first time, so I hope you dont mind a few extra from me :winkwink:

My very Handsome 14 year old :cloud9:

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/017-8.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/115.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/170-2.jpg

My little cutie :cloud9:

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/084-1.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/008-11.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/171.jpg

Both together :cloud9:

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/112-1.jpg

https://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq166/Beanbo_2009/135.jpg


----------



## morri

Lovely Photos :)


----------



## Elizabeth Ida

This is Kai! He's actually my stepson, but he doesn't have a mum so I am his mummy. He's 7 since the 2nd. Very cute kiddos ladies!!! x
 



Attached Files:







BeFunky_Sepia_1.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8









BeFunky_PopArt_10.jpg
File size: 107.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## FeistyFemme

He is so handsome :coffee:



verona said:


> This is Joel :) 4 year old and starting school in september
> 
> :flower:


----------



## onemorebabe

[/attach]


Kaya and Darby 
Big girl my itty bitty
 



Attached Files:







phone pics 066.jpg
File size: 69.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lotiel

Lovely kids!
My son Kim is 8 y.o., and he drives me up the wall most of the time, but still looks cute on his photos :haha:
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm452/linda_lotiel/Kim/kim.jpg


----------



## SurferMommy

Elizabeth Ida said:


> This is Kai! He's actually my stepson, but he doesn't have a mum so I am his mummy. He's 7 since the 2nd. Very cute kiddos ladies!!! x

Aww! I love his hair, he's so cute in the first pic! What did you edit the 2nd one with? It's really cool x


----------



## sabby52

They are all adorable :)


----------



## Elizabeth Ida

SurferMommy said:


> Elizabeth Ida said:
> 
> 
> This is Kai! He's actually my stepson, but he doesn't have a mum so I am his mummy. He's 7 since the 2nd. Very cute kiddos ladies!!! x
> 
> Aww! I love his hair, he's so cute in the first pic! What did you edit the 2nd one with? It's really cool xClick to expand...

Thanks. BeFunky.com or something like that, I just googled photo editor online free and it came up. xox


----------



## karlilay

Hi everyone, I'm feeling more and more that I should post in this section now. This is Madi, and she will be 4 in Dec.


----------



## SurferMommy

karlilay said:


> Hi everyone, I'm feeling more and more that I should post in this section now. This is Madi, and she will be 4 in Dec.

She's so pretty! I so wish I had a daughter!


----------



## karlilay

SurferMommy said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm feeling more and more that I should post in this section now. This is Madi, and she will be 4 in Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so pretty! I so wish I had a daughter!Click to expand...

Aw Thankyou, I feel very blessed to have one of each. Boys are great though arnt they.


----------



## SurferMommy

karlilay said:


> SurferMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm feeling more and more that I should post in this section now. This is Madi, and she will be 4 in Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so pretty! I so wish I had a daughter!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Thankyou, I feel very blessed to have one of each. Boys are great though arnt they.Click to expand...

They are great. My guys are 3 going on 30! I've been trying to upload pics but we've been having internet trouble. And my son Lockie goes to me "Well mommy you're not putting pictures of me on that thing anyway" with hand actions and all. Apparently, all of a sudden he's 'camera shy'!


----------



## karlilay

:rofl: Madi went through that, but now she practically poses for me.


----------



## SurferMommy

karlilay said:


> :rofl: Madi went through that, but now she practically poses for me.

Ha, my other little boy is pretty shy, but even he poses! He was stood naturally by a tree so I tried to sneak a picture, he copped the camera and first crossed his arms, then did the Usain Bolt pose!


----------

